# Schneider Ion Meter7330 Modbus RTU Communication



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Not familiar but sounds ;like a setting on replaced unit is not packaging data right for sending,


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

check the dip switches ?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Rooting around in the back of my mind, have you checked to see that the polarity of the com wires is the same as the other working meters?


----------

